# Jack Davison: Contemporary Portraiture



## cgw (Jul 22, 2019)

Worth keeping an eye on this guy:

Jack Davison’s Throwback to a Golden Age of Editorial Portraiture

More here:

Jack Davison Photographs - MENDO


----------



## Derrel (Jul 22, 2019)

His photos are really interesting. Clearly he has  some aspects of the old school and some of the new school


----------

